# Vacmaster pro350 issue



## DIYerDave (Dec 15, 2018)

My vacmaster pro350 doesn't seal. Just wondering of anyone on here ever had that same problem and what you did to fixed it? It runs and everything seems to work. It has good vacuum. No error codes. It just doesn't heat the seal bar. I've tested a few things on it but so far I found nothing.
I emailed the company for some guidance and while I'm waiting for a response I thought I'd check with you guys.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

DYD, I have a 215 ,make sure your tape on the seal bar is good and make sure your seal bar is seated correctly in the machine on the two posts(no corrosion on posts or receptacles). Sorry but that is all I know about the machine.


----------



## petewoody (Dec 15, 2018)

DIYerDave said:


> My vacmaster pro350 doesn't seal. Just wondering of anyone on here ever had that same problem and what you did to fixed it? It runs and everything seems to work. It has good vacuum. No error codes. It just doesn't heat the seal bar. I've tested a few things on it but so far I found nothing.
> I emailed the company for some guidance and while I'm waiting for a response I thought I'd check with you guys.


Dave, I had a similar problem some time ago. I now make sure I have the smooth side of the bag up and keep light pressure on the seal bar. Haven't had any problems since and often wonder if it was the bags or the machine. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## DIYerDave (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. As far as I know, the sealing tape is just there to keep the plastic bag from touching the metal heat strip. I also tried placing the bag different ways. Still the same. The metal sealing strip doesn't even get warm. I opened the unit up and tested the sulinoids, micro switch, and the wiring. Everything checks out. Also there are no error codes displayed. I bought this used. The date code on it is 11/17. It looks hardly used.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

DYD, Maybe the seal bar has crapped out ?


----------



## DIYerDave (Dec 15, 2018)

Can you post a picture of what one looks like that actually is for the unit I have?
 I searched the web and can't find one that's for the pro350. *All I can find for it is a maintenance kit.*


----------



## old sarge (Dec 15, 2018)

Dave,
This should do it for you:
https://www.vacmasterfresh.com/pro350-maintenance-kit/


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 16, 2018)

Call them. Their customer service is excellent


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 19, 2019)

Just doing a follow up on this. Maybe it will help someone with similar issues.
I heard back from vacmaster customer service tech department. They were of no help. They suggested I buy a maintenance kit (seal wire, gaskets, teflon tape) and install that, even though I told them that stuff was good.
So I took it to a local electronics repair guy. Turns out a transistor was bad. Cost a total of $39.22 to have it fixed. Very happy.
Now all I need are bags and im in business.


----------

